# Steve's Log



## simplesteve (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok, I'm going to try to keep this updated once a week. I will also be trying to put up new pics and measurments once a month.
Starting Weight and Measurements were taken on  January 13th 2019.


*Non-Pumped Measurments
L-Bicep: 15.5"  R-Bicep: 15.5" (R-Bicep Actually 15 5/8ths)
L-Forarm: 11.75" R-Forarm: 12.5"
L-Thigh: 21.75"  R-Thigh: 22.25"
L-Calf: 15"  R-Calf: 15.5"
Chest: 44"
Waist: 34.25"
Weight: 185.4LB
Body Fat: 17.9%


I have Written down my goal for one year to basically increase everything in size and weight by about 15%


My Daily Diet Goals Consist of aiming for 3750-4250 Calories, 750-1000G Carbs, 50-100G Fat, 100-200G protein.

*WED: 1-30-19*
Weight: 197.8LB
Calories: 3,700
Protein: 160G
Fat: 8g
Carbs: 528g

* Today was Arm Day, Went to Gym Twice and got a great pump Measured Biceps 30mins after a Full pump and R-Bicep = 17" L-Bicep= 16.5"

*Thurs: 1-31-19  - Rest Day. ABS and Cardio*
Calories: 4,300
Protein: 186g
Fat: 65g
Carbs:651g


*Fri: 2-1-19 Leg Day*
Calories: 4,000
Protein: 168g
Fat: 64g
Carbs: 563g

*Leg Day Today but also through in 3 sets of Leg Raises for the abs.
* *1 liter of Mountain Dew. (My Vice)*
*
SAT 2-2-19: Chest Day*
Calories: 4,210
Protein: 188g
Fat: 66g
Carbs:739g

* Double Chest Day/ Tested the waters a little bit and was able to get 270LB flat bench on the smith machine for 5 Reps.  Next week I Will Try for 280.
Incline Dumbells I was able to use the 80LBers. Next Week I will Try for the 90LBers.
Got the Wife to come to gym and work on some chest today as well.

*Sun 2-3-19: Back Day
Weight:198.4LB
*Calories: 3,600
Protein: 136g
Fat:8g
Carbs: 725g

*Double Gym today did Back twice.

*Mon 2-4-19: Rest day ABS & Cardio
*Calories:4,820
Protein: 220g
Fat:66g
Carbs: 889

*Rest Day but Calories were overloaded a bit. *
1 liter of mountain dew*

*Tues 2-5-19: Arms*
Calories: 4,300
Protein: 212g
Fat: 66g
Carbs: 739g

*Double Gym Today. Switched Arms today for Shoulders tomorrow. Rest Days will be on Mon & Thursdays. Tuesday Arms, Wed Shoulders, Friday Legs, Sat Chest, Sun Back.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you for doing this.  Just out of curiosity why so high on carbs and on the lower side of protein?


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 6, 2019)

The protein I am aiming for .5 to 1 gram per pound. thats why I have the 100-200g 
The Carbs I read were good for bulking up and energy. Since I'm going to the gym twice a day and trying to bulk up I figured the Carbs would help.


----------



## DF (Feb 6, 2019)

If it were me I'd shoot for about 200g of protein.  Then fill in the rest with carbs & fat.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 6, 2019)

DF said:


> If it were me I'd shoot for about 200g of protein.  Then fill in the rest with carbs & fat.



I'm gonna second this.  200 is a good starting point and you can adjust from there.  Carbs certainly aren't the enemy but I usually run my clients at no more than 500g, even when bulking.  More often in the 200-400 range unless insulin is involved.  

Looking forward to the log Steve!


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 6, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'm gonna second this.  200 is a good starting point and you can adjust from there.  Carbs certainly aren't the enemy but I usually run my clients at no more than 500g, even when bulking.  More often in the 200-400 range unless insulin is involved.
> 
> Looking forward to the log Steve!


would you suggest he eat less carbs and more fat?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 6, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> would you suggest he eat less carbs and more fat?



Yes.  Fat seems in the low side and I could see having some issues down the road.  

You do you by all means as all bodies are different and ultimately you will know your body better than any of us.

If you wanna try something a bit different you could try:

500g carb
250g protein
100g fat

I think you'll find your energy levels stay the same and you'll begin to have more efficient recovery.


----------



## daddyboul (Feb 6, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Ok, I'm going to try to keep this updated once a week. I will also be trying to put up new pics and measurments once a month.
> Starting Weight and Measurements were taken on January 13th 2019.
> 
> 
> ...


As others have said the carbs are def on the high side, you want to watch your insulin resistance depending on your age and especially if you are running test, also I find it interesting that you are taking more carbs on your arm days and off days, usually your daily intake of carbs is higher when working the larger muscle groups. Glad to see this though, it helps us and you a lot.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 6, 2019)

*2-6-2019*

No Pump Photos 2-6-2019


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll Deffinently Try it I'm probably going to stick with this till I reach about 215Lbs then start to tweak it a little bit. I was just locked up for a while so I didn't really have much of a option to decide on my nutriants so this is my first run.

I Haven't run anything as far as anabolics and am still probably a ways out till I am able. But I do know I want to do a Test E Cycle for about 10-12 Weeks at 400-500mg When I do get the Chance. 

Like I said I'm not opposed to tweaking stuff as I go along, and thank you for the advice. Oh and as far as how much protein or carbs I had on arm day, It just ended up that way and that's how I had it recorded.


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2019)

That upper back has the potential to be pretty knarley.  Great staring point Steve. Kick some ass.


----------



## Trump (Feb 7, 2019)

I interested in following this log keep it up steve


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2019)

Give it hell Steve!

I think 200g of protein will do you well each day; I prefer a steady feed on this. 4k cals a day is a lot for you so keep an eye on your midsection.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 12, 2019)

Ok, So not quite a full Week but I just woke up and did my non-pumped measurements for the month. Figured I would just get this posted now.​
* Wed 2-6-19: Shoulders
Calories: 4,410
Protein: 220g
Fat: 66g
Carbs: 765g

*No double gym today. 
*Finished with the Force Factor Prime HGH secretion activator Pills. Not going to buy anymore, Waste of money I think.



[*=1]Rear Delt Flyes on Machine -4 Set / 12-18 Rep (140LB) 
[*=1]Overhead DumbBell Press - 4 Set / 9-12 Rep  ( 55LB DumbBells) will Try for 60’s next week
[*=1]Cable for side Delt / Leaning - 5 Set / 15-20 Rep (10LB) will try for 15 and 12/15 reps next week
[*=1]Shoulder Shrugs / Smith5 Set / 15-25 Rep (250Lb) will try for 8/12 reps at 325 Lb next week
[*=1]Rear Delt Dumbbell Flyes4 set/ 15-20 reps (15Lb) Will try for 12/15 reps with 20 Lbers next week
[*=1]Shoulder Press on Smith4 sets 5-8 reps (170lb) will try for175lb next weekwith same reps.

Thursday 2-7-19: Rest / Cardio
Weight: 199.8lb
Calories: 3,800
Protein: 168g
Carbs: 665g
Fat: 68g




[*=1]Treadmill 1 mile @ 5 mph HR=161
[*=1]Leg raises 3 sets / 25 reps
[*=1]Dumbbell obliques 3 sets / 15 reps
[*=1]Trunk twist on cables - 2 sets
[*=1]5 miles on exercise bike keeping heart rate in 140s
1 litre mountain dew

Friday 2-8-19: Leg
Weight: 199.4lb
Calories: 4,635
Protein: 204g
Carbs:  842g
Fat: 70g




[*=2]Leg press: 360 8 reps
[*=2]Dumbbell Lunges 3 sets / 10 reps each leg 25LB Dumbbells 
[*=2]Leg curls: 1 set /  6 reps = 190 lb  2 sets / 9 reps 175lb
[*=2]Hip thing: 3 sets / 15 reps full stack
[*=2]Standing calf raises: 3 sets / 18 reps 290 lb will try for340Lb Next week
1 can mountain dew

Night Gym



[*=2]Leg Extensions: 3 sets / 15 reps 145lbNext week 175LB
[*=2]Thigh Squeezer: 3 sets /  25 reps 170lb (full stack)
[*=2]Squats: 3 sets / 7 reps 225 lb & 1 more set 135lb 15 reps
[*=2]Sitting Calf Raises: 3 sets / 8 reps 180lb

Sat 2-9-19: Chest
Calories: 3,685
Protein: 187g
Carbs: 606g
Fat: 58g




[*=2]Bench Press4 sets / 8 reps 225 lb (1 rep max found at 275)
[*=2]Dumbbell Incline3 sets / 9 reps 75 lb
[*=2]Fly Dumbbell 3 sets / 18 reps 20 lb
[*=2]Hammer Strength3 sets / 9 reps 174 lb
[*=2]Cable Fly Low/High3 sets / 20 reps 20 lb (NEXT WEEK 25LB)
[*=2]Cable Fly3 sets / 20 reps 20 lb (NEXT WEEK 25LB)
[*=2]Cable Fly High/Low3 sets / 20 reps 20 lb (NEXT WEEK 25LB)

*Downloaded the MyFitnessPal App. (found referenced in another’s log, and so far the app works great and allows me to do my counting a lot easier.)

Sun 2-10-19: Back
Calories: 3,918
Protein: 165g
Carbs: 781g
Fat: 13g





[*=2]Dumbbell Rows:3 sets / 12 reps 75 lb
[*=2]Lat Pull: 3 sets / 10 reps 180 lb
[*=2]Low Row: 3 sets / 12 reps 180 lb 
[*=2]Wolverines Low/High:3 sets / 15 reps 15 lb
[*=2]Wolverines High/Low:3 sets / 15 reps 15 lb
[*=2]Deadlift: 3 sets / 10 reps 225 lb

Mon 2-11-19: Rest/Cardio/Abs
Weight: 201 lb
Calories: 4,158
Protein: 175g
Carbs: 828g
Fat: 15g




[*=2]Treadmill ½ mile  Avg HR: 141
[*=2]Hanging Leg Raises3 sets / 25 reps
[*=2]Back Extension3 sets / 20 reps
[*=2]Abdominal Crunches3 sets / 30 reps 80 lb
[*=2]Cable Forearm Curl3 sets / 50 reps 15 lb
[*=2]Standing DB Oblique3 sets / 25 reps 50 lb
[*=2]Trunk Twist Low/High2 sets / 15 reps 25 lb
[*=2]Trunk Twist2 sets / 15 reps 25 lb
[*=2]Trunk Twist High/Low2 sets / 15 reps 25 lb



************Monthly Non/Pumped Measurements:************​

----             -------1/13/19     2/12/19     Difference:
Weight:             185.4 lb     201 lb     15.6 LB
Left Bicep:           15.5”       16”             1.5”
Left Forearm:      11.75”     12.25”          .5”
Right Bicep:        15.5”       16.5”           1”
Right Forearm:    12.5”       13”              .5”
Chest:                   44”          45.5”         1.5”
Right Thigh:         22.25”     24.5”         2.25”
Right Calf:            15.5”       16.25”         .75”
Left Thigh:            21.75”     24.25”       2.5”
Left Calf:               15”          16.5”         1.5”
Waist:                    35.25”     36”            .75”
Body Fat %:          17.9%      N/A            N/A
*


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 12, 2019)

*Monthly Gains:     2/12/19          Difference in 1 month
*
*Weight: 201 LB*--------​*15.6 LB  
--------
*
*L-Bicep:      16"*--------​*1.5"*

*L-Forearm: 12.25"*--------​*.5"*

*R-Bicep:      16.5"--------​1"

R-Forearm: 13"--------​.5"

Chest:         45.5"--------​1.5"

R-Thigh:     24.5"--------​2.25"

R-Calf:        16.25"--------​     .75"

L-Thigh:    24.25"--------​2.5"

L-Calf:       16.5"--------​1.5"

Waist:       36"*--------​*.75"*


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow, great thread!!! Keep it up!! Look forward to your accomplishment!!


----------



## The Tater (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking good Steve.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 19, 2019)

​*This week Felt pretty Good, Weight is still going up steady. I've slowly been trying to incorporate a little more fat and protein as suggested and a little less on the carbs. The mid-Section is still fine, I think next month in the middle of March I will do another Body Scan and re-Check my Body Fat%. 

*Set up a Appointment for a physical next Monday, Going to ask for some bloodwork to be done specifically asking to check for Test & Estrogen Levels. If there is anything Else I should ask her for Please let me know. I'm Usually upfront with the doc's incase she has any questions why I am looking for stuff like that in my bloodwork.*

*Weight is at 206LB currently.





Tues 2-12-19: Arms
Calories: 3,952
Carbs: 655g
Fat: 61g
Protein: 193g



Barbell Preacher Curl3 Sets / 12 Reps / 75 LB
Skull Crushers1 Sets / 15 Reps / 75 LB
Skull Crushers3 Sets /  8  Reps / 95 LB
Dumbbell Curls3 Sets / 12 Reps / 30 LB
Tricep PullDown3 Sets / 12 Reps / 95 LB
Rope Curls3 Sets / 15 Reps / 65 LB
Forearm Dumbbell Curls3 Sets / 20 Reps / 20 LB

Night Gym


Dips3 Sets / 20 Reps
Cable Curl Double Arm5 Sets / 15 Reps / 50 LB
Tricep Rope / Overhead3 Sets / 25 Reps / 50 Lb
Forearm Cable Various9 Sets / 20 Reps / 15 LB
Dumbbell Curls Slow3 Sets / 15 Reps / 20 LB
Standing Calf Raises3 Sets / 12 Reps / 340 LB ( Will Try for 360 LB Next Time)

Wed 2-13-19: Shoulders
Weight:
Calories: 4,212
Carbs: 732g
Fat: 60g
Protein: 195g



Shoulder Press Smith3 Sets / 8 Reps / 180 LB
Shoulder Press Smith3 Sets / 20 Reps / 90 LB
Shoulder Shrug Smith3 Sets / 12 Reps / 330 LB
Shoulder Shrug Smith3 Sets / 20 Reps / 200 LB
Rear Delts Dumbbell3 Sets / 20 Reps / 15 LB
Side Delt Cable3 Sets / 15 Reps / 15 LB
Shoulder Press Dumbbell3 Sets / 11 Reps / 60 LB
*Next Week I will Focus More on Side and Rear Delts

Thurs 2-14-19: Rest/Cardio/Abs
Weight:
Calories: 3,993
Carbs: 556g
Fat:104g
Protein: 202g



15 Minutes Exercise Bike Avg Heart Rate 135.
Ab Crunch W/ Rope2 Sets / 30 Reps / 50 LB
Oblique Crunch Dumbbell2 Sets / 25 Reps / 50 LB
Ab Crunch2 Sets / 30 Reps 

Fri 2-15-19: Legs
Weight: 203.4 LB
Calories: 4,202
Carbs: 724g
Fat: 61g
Protein: 193g



Shoveling ****ing Snow For 5 Hours Into a Wheelbarrow Then Dumping It.
Leg Extension3 Sets / 13 Reps / 175 LB
Leg Curl3 Sets / 10 Reps / 175 LB
Squat Machine3 Sets / 10 Reps / 360 LB
Thigh Squeezer3 Sets / 20 Reps / 170 LB
Thigh Spread3 Sets / 15 Reps / 170 LB 
Ab Crunch3 Sets / 30 Reps / 80 LB
ForeArms
Standing Calf Raises3 Sets / 11 Reps / 290 LB

Sat 2-16-19: Chest
Weight:
Calories: 3,891
Carbs: 625g
Fat: 60g
Protein: 214g



Bench Press3 Sets / 5 Reps / 235 LB
Bench Press3 Sets / 15 Reps / 175 LB
Cable Flys Low/High2 Sets / 20 Reps / 25 LB
Cable Flys2 Sets / 15 Reps / 25 LB
Cable Flys High Low2 Sets / 15 Reps / 25 LB
Incline Dumbbell Press3 Sets / 9 Reps / 70 LB

Sun 2-17-19: Back
Weight:
Calories: 3,965
Carbs: 771g
Fat: 13g
Protein: 185g


Lat Pulldown3​15​160​Dumbbell Row, One-Arm, Bent-Over3​12​75​Seated Row, Floor, Machine3​12​160​Wolverines Low/High3​12​20​Wolverines High/Low3​15​20​Pull Ups (pull-ups)3​12​Hammer Strength Row3​10​147​bent over barbell Row3​25​75​Face pulls3​20​35​straight arm cable pulldown3​25​35​Abdominal Crunches3​30​90​Lat Pulldown3​8​180​


Mon 2-18-19: Rest/Cardio/Abs
Weight: 206LB
Calories: 3920
Carbs: 653
Fat: 65
Protein: 176



20 minutes Tanning
15 Minutes Elliptical keeping heart rate between 135-155
3 Sets Weighted AB Crunches 70LB

*


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 26, 2019)

I stopped keeping track of how many sets I was doing, I felt like it was taking to much time to enter or write that shit down and this week tried to just focus on getting a really good pump. Also going to try to limit my sugar intake down to 25g or less a day.

Weight right now: 208 LB

2-19-19 Tues: Arms
Calories: 3,945
Carbs: 729g
Fat: 31g
Protein: 194g

2-20-19 Wed: Shoulders
Calories: 3,911
Carbs: 648g
Fat: 56g
Protein: 207g

2-21-19 Thurs: Off Day / Cardio / Abs   *Shoveled for 8 Hours
Calories: 3,975
Carbs: 813g
Fat: 9g
Protein: 168g

2-22-19 Fri: Legs
Calories: 4,446
Carbs: 772g
Fat: 65g
Protein: 208g

2-23-19 Sat: Chest
Calories: 3,906
Carbs: 523
Fat: 108
Protein: 211

2-24-19 Sun: Back
Calories: 4110
Carbs: 810g
Fat: 9g
Protein: 193g

2-25-19 Mon: Rest/Cardio/Abs
Calories: 4,030
Carbs: 799g
Fat: 10g
Protein: 185g

Went to Dr. and found out its carpal tunnel that has been giving me problems


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 5, 2019)

* So the only thing the Carpal tunel has slowed me down on is my Forearm exercises. 

I'll just update some pic's and Measurments for the month of March... 
I also just started taking some YK11 on Saturday. Not sure if it'll do much, But I'll give it a shot. 

My Workout splits have been the same so far... Been using mainly free weight for most workouts. I will use machines for legs and cables for some other workouts as well.


SUN: Back
MON: Cardio/Rest
Tues: Arms
Wed: Shoulders
Thurs: Cardio/Rest
Fri: Legs
Sat: Chest


Weight: 214LB
Waist: 37"
R Bicep: 17.25"
L Bicep: 16.75"
Chest: 46"
L Thigh: 25.25"
R Thigh: 25.5"
L Calf: 17"
R Calf: 17"
L Forearms: 12.75"
R Forearm: 13.25 "


* I am going to continue with what I've been doing for exercises for two weeks on Free-weights.
Then, I play on switching to using the weight machines for about two weeks too switch it up and confuse the muscles. Then I'll go back to hitting Free-weights. Hopefully play on starting my first cycle mid April if everything goes well. But before I start 1st cycle I'll probably switch to High reps low weight for two weeks so that when I start the cycle I'm lifting as heavy as possible without a platue or something.


It's giving me complications adding the photos.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 5, 2019)

*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 5, 2019)

Awesome work man ... proving that nutrition and hard work in the gym are the most essential aspects of the lifestyle and not the supps / AAS.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you, But deffinently want the AAS soon lol Just Doing all my research first and want to make sure I really feel comfortable with where I am at and With what I know I'll be doing to my body before i start. 
Too often I'm seeing people just start blasting something then they come on a forum asking wtf? why is this and this happening so yeah if Im going to do aas I wanna do it right.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 7, 2019)

Keep kicking ass Steve


----------



## ccpro (Mar 7, 2019)

Great work bro.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 18, 2019)

Alright so I started 1st cycle today, and This weekend I got some PR numbers so I can hopefully measure the difference. Bench Press 300LB, Rack Pull 405LB, SquatMachine/Legpress thing- 720LB 2x

Current Weight 217.4LB


----------



## The Tater (Mar 18, 2019)

Keep it up Steve. Good job.


----------



## CJ (Mar 18, 2019)

You've gained 20lbs in the last 6 weeks. You might not even need the drugs! :32 (20):


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 18, 2019)

I've been maintaining around 4,000 calories a day, I was surprised myself how quickly I've gained that much weight.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 26, 2019)

Ok, so Today I did a Evolt body scan again. I figured I would do one before I got too far in my cycle to see how much of a difference I've made since January 10th.

















 ​


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 26, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Ok, so Today I did a Evolt body scan again. I figured I would do one before I got too far in my cycle to see how much of a difference I've made since January 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I reading this right? You put on 30lbs of lean mass in a little over 60 days? Great work, but I thought cybergenics was discontinued.


----------



## ccpro (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah bro looks like you put some serious mass...+1 inch on arms?...is that right?  Awesome!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes and thank you. What is cyber genics?


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes at least that I'll be doing my monthly measurement's next well as well as some update photos.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Mar 26, 2019)

Congrats on the progress!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 27, 2019)

Grizzly911 said:


> Congrats on the progress!



Thank you, I'm excited to see what type of gains the test is going to provide now.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Mar 27, 2019)

Keep us posted when you can!


----------



## The Tater (Mar 27, 2019)

Rock on Steve! Gainz


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Yes and thank you. What is cyber genics?



It was a supplement kit in the 90s that promised 30lbs in 60 days. Unlike them, however, you made it happen. Great work.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> It was a supplement kit in the 90s that promised 30lbs in 60 days. Unlike them, however, you made it happen. Great work.



Thank you. I tried to look into it a little and it looked like it was some mass gainer? The only things I really remember about the 90's is Home improvement and Full house. maybe a few other things but you know. 
I do take a mass gainer from Muscletech called …. MASS Tech Extrememe 2000. and I've been trying to keep at 4,100 calories a day.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

It made you piss lime green!!!


----------



## maxmuscle1 (Mar 28, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Ok, so Today I did a Evolt body scan again. I figured I would do one before I got too far in my cycle to see how much of a difference I've made since January 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do they have Evolt locations in Canberra or the USA?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

There is a place here listed on their site...I sent them an email to see if they actually do it...if so I'd like to see where I'm at....

Next Saturday....$25...not bad...hope it's legit...


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2019)

How black have you gotten? Larry Wheels isn’t that dark. You can do it!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 29, 2019)

Jin said:


> How black have you gotten? Larry Wheels isn’t that dark. You can do it!



I'm trying.... Guess I gotta start the melonotan 2 and injecting the shit outa that. Get me so dark you can only see my broken front toof ​


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 29, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> There is a place here listed on their site...I sent them an email to see if they actually do it...if so I'd like to see where I'm at....
> 
> Next Saturday....$25...not bad...hope it's legit...



Yeah, mine was $20 & they have it at the Anytime Fitness I go to. I'm not sure how accurate it is but It is something I can at least gage my progress on.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 29, 2019)

Just found this log. Excellent job Steve! Wow. You have kicked some serious ass. If I read things correctly, you just started you first cycle, ya? Did you decide on 500 mg of test per week? How are things going?

Just remember, you only get one first cycle. Make this one memorable. You will never experience exactly what you experience these next couple months again. Make the best of it. Post up and ask questions if you need too.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 29, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Just found this log. Excellent job Steve! Wow. You have kicked some serious ass. If I read things correctly, you just started you first cycle, ya? Did you decide on 500 mg of test per week? How are things going?
> 
> Just remember, you only get one first cycle. Make this one memorable. You will never experience exactly what you experience these next couple months again. Make the best of it. Post up and ask questions if you need too.



Yup, I started 1st cycle last week so this is my 2nd week. 500mg Test-E / Week. I know its a slow/long acting ester so I am hoping that next week I will start to really feel the bump in the pump.
I have been doing .5mg of arimadex EOD as suggested from Jin and others.

The other day I did notice when I took my sweats off that I am retaining water quite a bit because the bottom of the sweats where they hug on the ankle left a nice little imprint and has never really happened before.

In two or three weeks I should be heading back down to the cities to get some more bloodwork done to verify if gear is legit and how everything else is responding. 

Thanks for the Feedback!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 31, 2019)

Measurments for this month. 
Weight = 225.6 LB

Waist                  38 on 3/28/2019Right Bicep                  17.75 on 3/28/2019Left Bicep                  17.25 on 3/28/2019Chest                  46 on 3/28/2019Left Thigh                  26 on 3/28/2019Left Calf                  17 on 3/28/2019Left Forearm                  13 on 3/28/2019Right Forearm                  13.75 on 3/28/2019Right Calf                  17.25 on 3/28/2019Right Thigh                  26 on 3/28/2019




For some reason my chest was the same... I'm stronger in the chest.. I feel bigger in the chest but it didn't translate to my measurements. kind of disappointing. 














Also feel like my calves look disproportioned to my body... so I'm wondering what would be a good goal to proportion it to on my body. 

The definition could use improvement but I'm sure that's because I'm running around a 18-19% Bodyfat and when I go for my cut next year It should improve.

I'm not liking the lats either so I'm thinking of doing single arm lat pulldowns with a good squeeze on the bottom and at least 4 sets of them a week to see if that will help over the next couple months. *[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2019)

Upper back looking very impressive. Nice work Macho Man Randy Savage. 

You had a black celly? Nice doorag.


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 1, 2019)

Looking solid. Good work!


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 16, 2019)

*Got my 4 Week Bloods in.*

Ok, I got my Bloods re-done … to View I think you got to click on the Imager link then click the photo to zoom in. 

I normally pin and was suppose to take .5 arimadex the morning I got the blood work done but opted to wait till after the blood work was done to see how things are going.

I noticed the Estrogen says HIGH. So hopefully someone can tell me if that's too high and I should up my arimadex or keep going with the .5 every other day. The testosterone also seems to be high.

Things I have noticed is I feel a lot of swelling or water retention. definently more than normal and my libido is up. I got to get it once or sometimes twice a day. 

https://imgur.com/Hecb5PM





*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2019)

For me, I go with a combination of blood work and "feel" to gauge if my e is too high.  If my E is high, but I"m asymptomatic I leave it alone. If my E is high, my nipples are sore, and I'm crying during Oprah, I'll bump my AI.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Apr 16, 2019)

Agree with DK. I would also be sure to check blood pressure time to time with the water retention. Just to be safe.


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 16, 2019)

ok, I'm def not crying during oprah, nipples seem normal. I just notice my workouts feel like i'm in pain far quicker and was wondering if that could be from the estrogen  / water retention?
I am getting stronger and got to just push myself.


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 16, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I just notice my workouts feel like i'm in pain far quicker.



Never experienced anything like that due to E or water issues.

Are you sure it's not just the feeling of weakness leaving the body?;-)


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 16, 2019)

Lol its either that or my vagina is flaring up again.


----------



## Long (Apr 16, 2019)

You asked about calf and body proportions. 
Calves, upper arms, neck. The closer those three are to each other the more symmetrical you look in my opinion.


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 21, 2019)

So I hit a new PR for Bench tonight 315 2x I think I'm going to try for 320 in two weeks and see what I can get. 
Weight was at 230 pounds for today as well.


----------



## simplesteve (May 17, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Agree with DK. I would also be sure to check blood pressure time to time with the water retention. Just to be safe.


Checked the blood pressure a couple weeks ago and it was reading High, I don't remember the numbers but I've never had high blood pressure before.


----------



## simplesteve (May 17, 2019)

Ok Weight has been stuck at about 233Lb for about a month now. I think Alot of it has to do with my job as a landscaper, Not being able to eat as often working 10 - 11 hour days and also the increased activity has me burning more calories. 

Bench PR is at 320LB going to try for 325 on Saturday
Squat PR is at 325 2x and I know I have alot more in the tank, I had just worn myself out by the time I got up to that weight, and being relativly new to squats I didn't wanna push it too hard and **** up and get an injury. 

Measurments - 
R Bicep = 18"
L Bicep = 17.75"

R Forearm = 14"
L Forearm = 13.5"

R Calf = 17.75"
L Calf = 17.75"

R Thigh = 26.5"
L Thigh = 26.5"

Chest = 47.25"

Waist = 39"


----------



## The Tater (May 17, 2019)

Hell yeah! Keep kicking ass! Add an extra meal in the mix, see if that gets you off the plateau. Awesome work so far.


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 17, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Checked the blood pressure a couple weeks ago and it was reading High, I don't remember the numbers but I've never had high blood pressure before.



What time of day did you check it?


----------



## simplesteve (May 18, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> What time of day did you check it?


About 11pm at night, Ill go to the grocery store here in a little bit and check it again and get the numbers saved.


----------



## simplesteve (May 18, 2019)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*[/FONT]


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 18, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> About 11pm at night, Ill go to the grocery store here in a little bit and check it again and get the numbers saved.



Its best to get one for your house and check it first thing in the morning. Those are normal cuffs, and seeing that you have size on your arms, its going to read high from being super tight.


----------



## Long (May 18, 2019)

You have added two and a half (roughly) inches to your upper arms and calves in three months. If I am reading your measurements correctly. 

You are stuck on gains?
My memory isn't the greatest but have you taken a week off from lifting yet? You may just need to let your nervous system recover. 

Anyway awesome ****ing job man!


----------



## ccpro (May 18, 2019)

Looking good bro!


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2019)

Long said:


> You have added two and a half (roughly) inches to your upper arms and calves in three months. If I am reading your measurements correctly.
> 
> You are stuck on gains?
> My memory isn't the greatest but have you taken a week off from lifting yet? You may just need to let your nervous system recover.
> ...




Great advice from Long. 

Take a week completely off OR just go three days and do Half the Volume at Half the Weight. 

You’re killing it bro. Now just get rid of the belly and chest hair


----------



## simplesteve (May 19, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Its best to get one for your house and check it first thing in the morning. Those are normal cuffs, and seeing that you have size on your arms, its going to read high from being super tight.



NEver thought of that, thanks for the info. I'll look into a house one since I have a job with some disposable income now.


----------



## simplesteve (May 19, 2019)

Jin said:


> Great advice from Long.
> 
> Take a week completely off OR just go three days and do Half the Volume at Half the Weight.
> 
> You’re killing it bro. Now just get rid of the belly and chest hair




Take a week off!!! :32 (6):
I know, I know.... It's probably needed. I'm on my last vial of test for this cycle so not sure if I should wait till after cycle to take week off or in middle of cycle. ?

Will work on belly 2020, This year is all about bulk. I plan on cutting for the year 2020. I'll probably be looking for a good nutrition coach for cutting then, gotta e-mail spongy and see the rates.


----------



## simplesteve (Jun 13, 2019)

From last night for a hell of an arm pump, weight @ 234 ill have measurments in a few days.


----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2019)

Belly hair*. Not belly. 

Looking beefy!!!!


----------



## simplesteve (Jun 19, 2019)

Had my bp checked today, it first registered 150/50 then an hour registered 151 / 70 which she said was better.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 8, 2019)

Finally took a week off, went back at it yesterday. Felt great. 

Going through a couple injuries, lower back was tweaked a couple weeks ago so ive been lifting light on squats.

Also have a strange injury on the inside of my right elbow, happened 6 weeks ago when doing biceps, still nagging at me i thought it would go away.... guess not..

Should be starting 12 week cycle on Sep. 1st of Test, Mast, Npp
Ill have blood work done on Aug 30th and every 4 weeks after. 

Still hovering around 225lbs, still eating 4k calories day around 220-230g protein. 

Split is 
Tuesday: Bi's , Tris, Forearms
Wednesday: Shoulders
Thursday: Leg day
Friday: Rest
Sat: Chesticles
Sun: Back
Mon: Rest

Im thinking bout taking one if them rest days and starting to incorporate abs, cardio, calves and forearms.


----------



## Long (Aug 8, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Finally took a week off, went back at it yesterday. Felt great.
> 
> Going through a couple injuries, lower back was tweaked a couple weeks ago so ive been lifting light on squats.
> 
> ...



I shouldn't be one to talk as I bull though injuries like a buffoon and have zero experience with juice but I have to ask,

You have high blood pressure and a back AND elbow injury is now the best time to start a cycle? It would seem like healing up now so you don't get sidelined long term would be the way to go. 

No disrespect intended you made amazing progress in your first couple of months.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 8, 2019)

Your probably right, im just a little stubborn, i gave myself a goal of 1 year to bulk as best i can and put on as much mass, as long as I give it what i feel acceptable ill be alright.

As far as blood pressure im going to be monitering it daily, going to finally buy one next tuesday.


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2019)

I would not be hitting arms after a rest day. Seems like a waste. How about changing to something with compounds movements?


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 9, 2019)

I can give it a shot, maybe switch back day and arm day around.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 21, 2019)

Alright started new split today.
Everything is 3 sets with an additional set to warm up before hand.
6 day a week split. 

Today and friday will be: chest/shoulders/Triceps
There will be different exercises within the two seperate days.

Today: everything supersetted
Incline bench smith @ 270lbs / Forearms
Hammer press @ 214 / dumbell pull overs 60lb
Front delt raises @ 200 / rear delts 15lb each arm
Shrugs 270lb
Cable cross over 30lb each / tricep push down 60lb
Side delt raises with 30lb dumbells / tricep extension overhead 80lb

Workout took 1.5 hours

Tommor is back and bi's / however due to injury i will be using really light weight for any direct bicep movements. Or might neglect biceps directly alltogether as suggested by snake.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 23, 2019)

New body scan. Ill do another in about 16 weeks or so.


----------



## Jin (Aug 24, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> View attachment 8370
> 
> 
> New body scan. Ill do another in about 16 weeks or so.


Resolution too low. Cannot read. Give us the summary.


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 24, 2019)

Yeah... that wass prett gay.. im technology defficent at times.

Anyways... it says body fat down to 13.2% and my lean mass up about 5 pounds to 189 pounds.

Now i know the accuracy can be off but it gives me some type of feeling if im heading in the right direction... however i do not believe i am near 13% bodyfat im no expert but i would think 16-18%


----------



## simplesteve (Aug 31, 2019)

Went down and got bloodwork done today, ill post results when they come in.

Started cycle today will be as followed. 
Npp 75mg every other day for approx 4 weeks then upped to 150mg every other day for 4 weeks.

Masterone E - 200mg every week for 4 weeks then 400mg every week for 4 weeks

Test E 
500mg every week for 4 weeks. 
750mg every week for 4 weeks.
1000mg every week for 4 weeks.

Bloods done every 4 weeks to see how my body is adjusting.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 1, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Went down and got bloodwork done today, ill post results when they come in.
> 
> Started cycle today will be as followed.
> Npp 75mg every other day for approx 4 weeks then upped to 150mg every other day for 4 weeks.
> ...



I'm not a fan of increasing long esters in such a short time span. Interested to see how it works for you though


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 1, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> I'm not a fan of increasing long esters in such a short time span. Interested to see how it works for you though



Ill keep you updated, im curious as to why your not a fan of it, ive heard others say the same thing as well.


----------



## Trump (Sep 1, 2019)

Your not even going to be seeing the full benefits of the first dose by time you increase. When I have read people increase like this it’s when they get to a point where they plateau so they up there dose. Plus your in for an estrogen rollercoaster, you just get it right then boom add some more test. Why not do 750mg for 12 week??


----------



## Metalhead1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Trump said:


> Your not even going to be seeing the full benefits of the first dose by time you increase. When I have read people increase like this it’s when they get to a point where they plateau so they up there dose. Plus your in for an estrogen rollercoaster, you just get it right then boom add some more test. Why not do 750mg for 12 week??



Pretty much this, Steve.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 4, 2019)

Blood results came back here they are.

Also picked up a wrist blood pressure monitor. That came in the mail today. 

I also decided to add in 15 minutes cardio before my workout to help get me warmed up.

Weight is finally going up again! Im at 224!


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> View attachment 8444
> 
> View attachment 8445
> 
> ...



Cannot see your total T. 

I’m confused as to why your LH and FSH aren’t zero or close to. They should be shut down with exogenous test.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 4, 2019)

Total test was 291 - this was taken right before cycle started.



Jin said:


> Cannot see your total T.
> 
> I’m confused as to why your LH and FSH aren’t zero or close to. They should be shut down with exogenous test.


----------



## Jin (Sep 4, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Total test was 291 - this was taken right before cycle started.



You’ll need trt bro.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 5, 2019)

Today hit a new pr with the rack pulls at 425# 2 reps. I feel i could of done more reps but i just get so damn light headed quickly.

Checked blood pressure it was 200 over 118... started freaking out then realized I had the cuff on the wrong side of wrist. 

Fixed it and it read, 120/72


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 8, 2019)

Rest day today, ive gained about 8 pounds this week. Tommorow will go back to chest shoulder tricep day, followed by back day followed by leg day, and repeat but with different exercises, then a rest day. 

Calories are still around 4100 a day.
Also added 15 minutes cardio every workout aiming for a heartrate of 148bpm just to get me back into doing it. Ill prob increase to 20 minutes per workout in a few weeks.


----------



## Long (Sep 8, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Rest day today, ive gained about 8 pounds this week. Tommorow will go back to chest shoulder tricep day, followed by back day followed by leg day, and repeat but with different exercises, then a rest day.
> 
> Calories are still around 4100 a day.
> Also added 15 minutes cardio every workout aiming for a heartrate of 148bpm just to get me back into doing it. Ill prob increase to 20 minutes per workout in a few weeks.



8lbs seems like a big gain for a week.


----------



## The Tater (Sep 9, 2019)

Keep it up Steve.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 12, 2019)

Long said:


> 8lbs seems like a big gain for a week.



Yes, the only thing ive changed was starting the cycle so most likely water weight, however i like the scale at a higher number.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 12, 2019)

Went back to the rack pulls, got it all the way up to 470# got cocky and tried to jump to 500.  

I got the bar off the rack but couldnt finish it off, however about 3 weeks ago i couldnt even get it off the rack.

Most of my workout consisted of the rack pulls so i was pretty worn out. 

Ill prob try for 480 in two weeks. Next week i want to make sure i hit my lats real good.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 19, 2019)

So I took the advice of Snake, and I haven't done any isolated Bicep movements for about 3-4 weeks. Today was back & bicep day and my arm has not hurt at all this week so I hit some direct Bicep curls, staying with light dumbbells, 25lb and it felt great.

I dont want to jump the gun so I stayed with the light weight, to compensate for it I focused on squeezing and holdind the blood in each rep. 

Weight is at 230lbs feeling great!


----------



## Raider (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey Steve, just read this entire thread. Great work, great progress! Keep it up!!


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 25, 2019)

Hit that 500 pound rack pull today! Not sure if im going to try heavier anytime soon, that was just one goal I really wanted to conquer and I did. 

Split is still Back & Biceps
Legs
Chest, Shoulder, & Triceps 

Rest day is as needes but making sure I take at Least one rest day a week no matter what. 

Going to try to redial my diet in a bit more in coming few weeks.
Foumd some fat free sauce recipes im going to try.


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 4, 2019)

Weight has been stagnant around 230, workouts feeling great though..
Should be getting bloods hopefully next week. 
Got some serious chamges coming in the form of nutrition, been mentally prepping for about 3 weeks, and started to kick what i need forward off.... 

Ill update with pics once its actually in motion.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 3, 2019)

237 pounds, my highest yet. Feel great.
Have about 4 weeks left of this short cycle. 
Just finished last pin of Mast, so just running 750mg Test for next 4 weeks.


----------



## DNW (Nov 3, 2019)

Why are you stopping the mast?


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 3, 2019)

DNW said:


> Why are you stopping the mast?



Because its gone :32 (11):


----------



## The Tater (Nov 3, 2019)

Keep it up Steve. Awesome work so far dude.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Hit 350 for a 1 rep pr on bench. Felt like a god.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Nov 12, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> Hit 350 for a 1 rep pr on bench. Felt like a god.



Great job Steve. You made it look easy.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 12, 2019)

Metalhead1 said:


> Great job Steve. You made it look easy.



Thanks, I seen you hittin that 429, thats just crazy man. Im due time itll happen though.


----------



## thetabio (Nov 12, 2019)

This is great


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 25, 2019)

Ending the year at 238 LBs. Started the year at 179 Lbs. So almost 50 Lbs.
2019 I will conclude as a success being my initial goal was to reach at least 215Lbs I feek I have shattered that goal.

Thank you to the many people on this board who have helped my directly and indirectly. 
Jin, Snake, Spongy & Gibs are a few who have helped my directly. Again, Thank you.

2020 will be the year of shredding. My Goal is to get as shredded as possible without going under 210 Lbs. 

Dieting is going to be a biggest factor in this. 

My starting plan.. dropping down to 3404 calories 350g protein, 127g fat and 218 g Carbs. 

Plan to see how my body reacts for 6-8 weeks dosing on 125mg Test - E week before I change up any of the dieting, or start a new cycle. 
 End of Febuary, begining of March I plan on starting new cycle.

20 Weeks.

Test E: 500 mg/week
Masterone: 400 mg / week
Clen: 2 weeks on 2 weeks off starting at 40mcg /day for the first two weeks and increasing if my body handles it decently.


Training. I will be going back to doing one body part a day with two rest days a week. Everyworkout I will also start with 45 mins of cardio, followed by 45 minutes of whatever bodypart I have for that day. I do not plan on lifting light, as I want my body to keep as much muscle as possible , so I will keep it heavy.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 25, 2019)

awesome work brother!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 25, 2019)

Looking good, even put some size on your calves.


----------



## Jin (Dec 25, 2019)

You’ve been impressive since the day you signed up. Outstanding work ethic & results.


----------



## bprice (Dec 25, 2019)

Great stuff Steve and I am looking forward to see your progress! I was wondering if there was a certain amount of calories that you guy thought would be excessive on a bulk. Like anything above a +calories surplus above tdee equals max amount of actual lean muscle you would be able to gain with and without AAS ? Thanks


----------



## Boogieman (Dec 25, 2019)

Damn good work Steve!!! You killed 2019!


----------



## simplesteve (Dec 25, 2019)

bprice said:


> Great stuff Steve and I am looking forward to see your progress! I was wondering if there was a certain amount of calories that you guy thought would be excessive on a bulk. Like anything above a +calories surplus above tdee equals max amount of actual lean muscle you would be able to gain with and without AAS ? Thanks



No, my only goal for the entire year was to bulk as much as possible. It was a mental goal to see if I could succeed at. 1 year bulking as much as possible. My calories were probably right around 4100. Sorry cant answer your question any more than that.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 26, 2019)

Good for you! Hell of some gains for a year and you’ve done it while staying relatively lean. No small feat!


----------



## The Tater (Dec 26, 2019)

Awesome work Steve!


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 26, 2019)

You’ve done quite well Steve. Great year in the books.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 27, 2019)

Great work boss. Your killing it 2020 the year of shred. Keep up those gainz!!!:32 (20):


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 16, 2020)

So far the year hasn't started off like I wanted. 
I am keeping my diet extremely tight. And I see myself as alot leaner.

To start the year I had the damn flu,  missed work missed gym yadda yadda it sucked. Lost ten ****ing pounds.

Then had to run to Detroit for a 12-13 hour drive to bring my Dad back to Minnesota so he didn't end up homeless..

One of my favorite co workers decided to hang himself from an extension cord, and an old prison buddy decided to shoot a cop in the head.
I Guess some people don't change. 
My truck has completely ****ed off, changed the alternator but still not holding a charge, the weather is 1 below with a real feel of 28 below, so I'll be working on that **** all night.

Finally got to the gym for a good hour today, felt great, but only been maybe 6 times this year which is not how I wanted to start the year. Hopefully this BS hurries up and and I can get back to my normal pace.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 16, 2020)

shit man, when it rains it pours!
hope everything turns around soon for you man, keep ur head up!
if it makes you feel any better I cant pass smog til I replace my catalytic converter so that's rad.


----------



## Jin (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry about your friends. I have no idea what types of emotions you’re going through, but I know it must be unpleasant to say the least. 

 You have your shit together. Just keep it that way and you’ll be through this soon. 

Impressive in the gym. Impressive in life.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 16, 2020)

Thank you both, just really wanna get the truck fixed, which I believe I did finally, 12:06 in the morning and you can just see the temps here in Minnesota.  I had somehow bent the prongs on the brand new alternator so it wouldn't charge the battery. Now that the truck is running. ITS GAME TIME. 
As far as others it's just a unsettling feeling to happen with everything else, put simply it wasn't my dumb ass in either situation. 
But thank you guys for your support.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 17, 2020)

My Diet:

Monday through Saturday.

6 am:
3 cups whole milk
4 TBLS powdered Peanut butter.
2 scoops protein powder (dynamik?) 
K = 790  P=86g C=45g F=29g

10am: 8oz Chicken Breast, 1/2 cup white rice, 1/4 cup of Fat free mozzarella cheese, 2TBLS of Fat free Italian dressing.

After I cook the chicken breast it becomes 5.5 oz (approx)

K= 394 P=80g C=24 F=2.5

Noon: Same ****ing meal.

3M: 
1cup whole milk
1 scoop protein powder
2 tablespoon powdered peanut butter

K=320 P= 39 C= 17 F= 11

Gym 6-7:30 with 30 minutes of Cardio.

8pm another morning shake.

9:30
 8oz chicken, 1/4 cup FF mozzarella, 2 tablespoon FF Italian and a piece of flat bread 

K= 419 P= 88 C= 21 F = 5



Total =
 K 3108
P 461
C 177
F 78

Now, I'll be back in gym 5-6 days a week, and on Sundays I always take the kids and wife out so I cheat and have whatever it is we're having.

This eating routine and what I am eating is not fun, nor enjoyable. But the results I hope will be worth it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 17, 2020)

not seeing how either of the 10am or 930pm meals add up to 80 grams of protein?


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 17, 2020)

It has to be something wrong with the app or chicken breast.
On the app I put in 8oz raw chicken breast, (Walmart) when I put in everything today I was surprised by the high protein number.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> not seeing how either of the 10am or 930pm meals add up to 80 grams of protein?



Also the noon meal is the same as the 10am meal, so if that's off the other would be as well.


----------



## CJ (Jan 17, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> not seeing how either of the 10am or 930pm meals add up to 80 grams of protein?



Yeah, I'd say 65g maybe, when you count the protein from the cheese and the small amounts in the rice and bread. The 8oz chicken has 50/55 grams in it.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 17, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Yeah, I'd say 65g maybe, when you count the protein from the cheese and the small amounts in the rice and bread. The 8oz chicken has 50/55 grams in it.



Yeah, me and Gibs went over it last night and found that the MyFitnessPal app was off on that particular product I was scanning. Either way my protein intake is high enough, I just have to watch the calories now because it's going to be a lower number than what I thought. I'll continue with this for a few weeks watching the weight to make sure it's not dropping too quickly.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 19, 2020)

209 Lbs.  
12.2% BF  
183.6 lbs lean body mass

7 weeks ago on the 31st...
234 Lb
17.5% BF
192.9. lB lean body mass.

So definitely some results. 
Been going with 125mg/wk Test.

2900-3100 calories daily.  If I continue to lose the weight this rapidly I will increase by about 300 calories.  Might do it anyways, haven't committed, wanna think about it first.

Soon I'll be on blast with 500mg week Test, 200mg week Masterone and Clen.



Losing the weight .... DEPRESSING, However, I am alright as long as I'm above 200, and know that this is something I committed to long before I started.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 27, 2020)

Workout regime is 5-6 days a week right after work. 
Working two jobs as well.

Doing one muscle group a day for 90 minutes,  adding in minimal abdominal at the end of every session.

 Starting every session with 10 minutes of cardio to warm up.

I have found that I like this new lat workout I seen Steve Kuclo doing where I kneel behind the seat on the cable row and use a rope to engage the lats.

Decided on 250 Test Cyp and 200 Mast E every three days. 
Next week I will begin with the clen, to see how that rolls.


----------



## YvngNewport (Feb 28, 2020)

The casual 1 liter of Mountain Dew actually made me laugh out loud hahaha


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 28, 2020)

YvngNewport said:


> The casual 1 liter of Mountain Dew actually made me laugh out loud hahaha



No more Mountain Dew, I have switched to Diet Mt.Dew and the Mt.Dew zero sugar. Both have zero calories.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 28, 2020)

Steve,
Can you post a link to the Steve Kuclo exercise you mentioned, please?  I was unable to find it.


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Steve,
> Can you post a link to the Steve Kuclo exercise you mentioned, please?  I was unable to find it.



Oooof I'll try, I think it was one of them stories they post on IG, I'll look quick though.


https://www.instagram.com/p/B8XaPEzHas5/?igshid=7qjj047gc6oa


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 5, 2020)

Finished work and didn't really feel like I wanted to hit the gym but forced myself too anyways, glad I did because I had one of the best sessions I've had in a while. Tore up the Delts!

Weight: 214 Lbs

After session went to Wally world to grab my food for the week and put together I spend about $100 / week on food.

Monthly cost of new lifestyle $430 - $530? 

Food - $400
Gym membership - $30

Glad I've made the change, 2016 i was homeless, litterly eating out of McDonald's dumpsters hooked on Meth sleeping on the beaches in Florida, and collecting pop cans outta the garbage to recycle for $$.

Right now, I feel like a king. I'm definitely glad I've made a change for the better...

Just on cloud 9 after that workout. Damn.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Absolutely awesome to see the progress you've made brother. Keep going the path you are.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 5, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Finished work and didn't really feel like I wanted to hit the gym but forced myself too anyways, glad I did because I had one of the best sessions I've had in a while. Tore up the Delts!
> 
> Weight: 214 Lbs
> 
> ...



sounds like an intense, incredible journey. Couldn’t have been easy - major respect to you for the amazing changes. Well done, brother!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 5, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Glad I've made the change, 2016 i was homeless, litterly eating out of McDonald's dumpsters hooked on Meth sleeping on the beaches in Florida, and collecting pop cans outta the garbage to recycle for $$.
> 
> Right now, I feel like a king. I'm definitely glad I've made a change for the better...
> 
> Just on cloud 9 after that workout. Damn.



Congrats on turning your life around man, are you totally sober now?

I'm in recovery since '99, it's been awesome. I was a total junky in my early 20's. Went to rehab at 24.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 5, 2020)

Good job Steve.  A lot of us have been through hell.  I am happy for you that whatever catharsis you reached happened.  For those of us with addictive personalities, the gym is a freaking sanctuary.  Approach it like that.  Keep it up my man.


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Good job Steve.  A lot of us have been through hell.  I am happy for you that whatever catharsis you reached happened.  For those of us with addictive personalities, the gym is a freaking sanctuary.  Approach it like that.  Keep it up my man.



**skanktuary


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> **skanktuary




Gotta love the treadmill bunnies in their tight pants, helps get a better pump for the workout.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 13, 2020)

208

Hitting cardio this week.

2 mins warm up at 3.5 mph
8 mins at 6mph
2 mins cool down at 3.5 mph
Increase to 15% incline reducing by 1% every 30 seconds and increasing speed by .3 mph
2 mins cool down at 2.5 mph

Then it's 45 mins hitting Weights.

Reduced calories by 325. Going to keep close eye on weight and increase calories if I hit 200.


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 13, 2020)

Looking good, sir


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 13, 2020)

Definitely solid man. Your biceps are wicked - how often do you hit them?


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 13, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Definitely solid man. Your biceps are wicked - how often do you hit them?



Once a week on arm day, but I guess they get "hit" along with my back day as well.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 13, 2020)

Well they’re absolutely killer man.


----------



## simplesteve (Jan 1, 2021)

Bought my first house, about 3k square feet.
In August got I got into it with the mother in law, got hit by a 70+ year old lady with a cane trying to prevent me from taking my child... Smdh... She tried to hit me again but I just grabbed that came and pushed the old woman back onto her bed, then proceeded to grab my child she had hidden in the wardrobe...
Couldn't do it with the ok in laws anymore and thankfully that was the straw that broke the camel's back to show my wife that we need to move on and cannot be responsible for taking care of her mother.

It was a long road of sleeping on my cousins couch for three months but finally we have a very nice home with lots of room for everyone. 

started selling on Ebay, hoping it will take over as my main job, sales have increased quite significantly. 

As of now work is about an hour drive each way now, so if I can get the sales up that will leave me with more time at home with my kids and dogs.  And doing something I enjoy. 
With the three jobs and recent move and holidays I have not hit the gym since September.

Governor just opened them up recently again, living in a town of 600 people, the closest gym I found is 20 mins away so I'll be checking that out. 

Weight has dropped to 205. 

Quitting my second job which I only work on Saturdays the first Saturday of March. Going to try for a Friday sat sun gym routine till the ebay becomes full time.

Sorry for the ramble to whoever reads this, it's more of a reminder to myself and hopefully a start to help get myself back to working out and shit.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 2, 2021)

Just read the log. Impressive life progress. Congrats on the new home, I hope to do the same once covid blows over, but till then job security is too unknown.. to risk the investment.

Keep hittin it hard


----------

